
Yours: Reddit-Like Site Where Users 'Invest' in Content - sidko
http://blog.datt.co/articles/2016-02-26-yours/
======
cothalesr
I'm actually looking for an alternative to Reddit-like communities. I
understand that upvotes and downvotes encourage good content _theoretically_.
But that is only if the guidelines of voting are followed.

The guidelines seem to only be followed when a subreddit community is below a
certain amount of participants. When a subreddit gets larger and more popular,
the voting system creates a predictable, boring, and fascist echo chamber.

When I think about it, the voting on content (the threads) is a very different
thing than the voting on the comments inside the threads. Most of the
silencing of dissenters and upvoting of the like-minded happen in the comments
sections. The voting on the content is a bit less biased, because usually
things get downvoted only if they're lame or don't belong in the subreddit.

Any thoughts on how to solve the fascism problem while also encouraging good
behavior and good content?

------
brudgers
Is there a prototype?

